# IVF Wales general meet up's pt 2



## julespenfold

It was great to see everyone on Saturday and meet some new faces.

Vixx you are looking great and just goes to show third time lucky and frozen fingers crossed for a good preg for you.

Jules, I can't believe how much your bump has grown in the last few weeks 

Liz - I hope the op has gone well and you are resting up hope to see you again.

Jenny - Good luck for your treatment hope to see you again too

Nic - It was fab to finally meet the baby bells they and you are looking really well.

Taffy - teeny Taff is lush and so well be haved turning into a proper little man

Jo - Glad to hear the job is going OK you ar looking well fingers crossed you won't have to wait too long for your next tx.

Clarie and Rachel sorry I didn't get too chat much but your two looked well. Claire thanks for the ice cream vouchers x

Raven  - The reins were a fab idea and I loved your double bump rubs lol.

We set a date for the next one so I'll start the list:-

Saturday 9th April - 12pm Harvester Bridgend

Julespenfold


----------



## trickynic

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the next one as I am at a wedding   . Have a good one and I'll see you at the next.


----------



## little pumpkin

Jules, how on earth do you remember all that!? I'm still confused about what everyone's real names are! Off to see the consultant today at LWC to ask some questions about the ICSI and find out if there are any more tests we can get done to improve our chances. Also going up to CRMW for accupuncture on Friday. Hoping I'll also get "the plan" this week. And while I'm at it I'm trying to get an 80,000 word thesis written by the end of April so not much going on at all  

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome. I'm going to try to get to the next one so hopefully see you soon.

xxxx


----------



## Jule

Saturday 9th April - 12pm Harvester Bridgend

1. Julespenfold
2. Jule


----------



## Shellebell

I hope I haven't lost anyone when I split this thread up to make a new one


----------



## pickwick

Just marking I will get there one day so just like to keep up to date with the meets.xx


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks Shelly    its nice to have a new thread could you un sticky the old one for us pls.

Liz - Practice LOL I felt like you on my first meet, sounds like you are being kept busy glad you enjoyed the meet x

Nic - thats a shame your two will have grown so much by the next time we see them

Pickwick - would be lovely to finally meet you x


----------



## kara76

I hope to join you


----------



## jo1985

ill have to let you know closer to time just incase somethin pops up x


----------



## binkyboo

I was going to come along this time, but, going to see we will rock you on that date, maybe next time!!! xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies i have just started my treatment at ivf wales and would like to meet up i may be able to attend the next meet depending on my shifts which i can look at tomorrow xxxx


----------



## claire1

Ammiebabes1920 your more than welcome to join us

Me and Elliot will be there providing I don't have to go bridesmaid dress shopping.


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies its looking like i will be able to come along if this is okay should of had the ET by then so be signed off work and relaxing x


----------



## Vixxx

I hope to be coming along too, but will need to confirm nearer the time.

Twisted my ankle today so am now hobbling as well as waddling   .  Jule - hope you are doing ok.

Looking forward to seeing everyone soon.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Dunno if I can make this one. Might not have a car on this day.

Hope the meet goes well


----------



## kara76

What date is the meet? I might be confused!! Is it this weekend? Sorry if I'm confusing everyone


----------



## Shellebell

Not this weekend hun...next weekend on the 9th


----------



## jo1985

I ALSO HAD IT DOWN IN THE DIARY AS 2ND AND WUDNT BE ABLE TO COME THEN AS MIL ANNIVERSARY 50 YEARS SO HAVING PARTY


----------



## kara76

meet 

harvester sarn park bridgend

12noon onwards

1. kara and tyler (i hope)


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hi ladies i am so sorry but i wont be coming to the meet up as i had my EC yesterday and had the dreaded phone call today sayin out of 6 eggs none fertilized so as you can guess i am pretty unpet at the minute and am going away for a week with my hubby to clear my head still in pain from the ~EC think thats what is makin it worse xx


----------



## ebonie

meet 

harvester sarn park bridgend

12noon onwards

1. kara and tyler (i hope)    2. Emma {Ebonie}


----------



## kara76

Sorry all I'm gona have to cancel. No money and no car!!long story but the car I'm driving now has a roll cage!!

Not sure how everyone feels about rearranging a date as there doesn't seem much interest atm.


----------



## Vixxx

I got confused as to what date your new list was for Kara.  I should still be able to make this weekend but also happy to postpone if there's not much interest.  Better to have a few more people.

What does anyone else think?


----------



## kara76

Ladies who is available for this weekend 9th april?

Please post or this meet will be cancelled due to lack of interest!


----------



## Kitty71

I would have come but I'm having FET (hopefully) on Friday so will be laying low for a couple of days. 

Will definately be up for the next one though as I missed March's meet. I hope they continue and interest picks up again.

xx


----------



## claire1

We were gonna come. As not sure if we can make the next as we have wedding, hen nights and our holiday in the next 7 weeks.

But I agree if not many coming is it worth cancelling


----------



## kara76

Ok so far

We have 

Julespenfold
Ebonie
Vixx
Claire

So ladies do u wana go ahead?

I shall leave it for you all to decide


----------



## Vixxx

If I come, I will have to leave by 1.30 this week so I'd probably rather do another day when I don't have to rush off.  I will try to come for a bit if it does go ahead though.


----------



## claire1

Shall we leave it then, and arrange another meet?


----------



## claire1

I take it tomorrow is cancelled.  Shall we arrange another date?


----------



## Vixxx

I think that's probably a yes, then Claire!

I can't do next weekend, and the the one after that is Easter.  I can't do the one after that, but then can do the two after that  (7/8 and 14/15 May).

What about anyone else?


----------



## claire1

I cant do any of those as I'm working the first week then away at a spa for my friends hen do.  I should be able to do the weekend after that, providing we're all sorted for holidays (on the Thursday).

What does anyone else think about these dates?


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everyone  !

Anyone up for another meet up?

If so, are any of these dates good for you?

Sat 14 May
Sun 15 May
Sun 22 May
Sat 28 May
Sun 29 May

It would be lovely to see everyone again - and newbies and oldies who couldn't make the last one   .


----------



## kara76

Would love to but can't til I get a new car as it would cost a fortune to get to bridgend lol


----------



## claire1

I can't do any of those dates as I have a hen spa day on the 14th and then we're away for holidays and our friends wedding from the 26th.  I could possibly do the 21st if I'm organised.


----------



## susan71

Hi, 
  New the site with first IVF treatment just finished . Failed to fertilise and gutted. HAd my fist treatment in IVF Wales but am hoping to try again with CRMW. Would really like to network with others travelling this same road as it is a very lonely one. Would also be interested in any meet ups.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Faith and welcome, the meets have gone a bit quiet at the mo but will soon be up and running again, so keep your eyes open for any details.

Sorry about your treatment, but glad to see you are going to try again, there's always a good bunch of ladies chatting on the cyclers thread so feel free to join in. There is also a thread for CRMW, heres the link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251369.new#new


----------



## becci1810

hi, i would love to join u wen u next have a gathering, please let me know. xxx


----------



## Jule

Well girls I see there has been no meets since I've been in hosp and thought it about time we tried to arrange another.any one up for a meet and if so any dates as I'm free most of the time!it would be great to have a ctach up it has been such a long time


----------



## jo1985

o yeah i agree b meet is needed x


----------



## kara76

I would love a meet but for me it has to be a child friendly place which I know doesn't suit everyone.

We do have a meet in carmarthen once a month at a big soft place which is great. 

Depending on date etc and location for me


----------



## jo1985

oh i happy to meet in a play area lol i lov them x


----------



## claire1

I agree we need to restart the meets.  

I'm obviously happy with a more child friendly venue, but will go with the majority.  Is there anywhere around the Bridgend area, or even Swansea (sorry I'm trying to be fair to everyone with traveling, so trying to keep it in the middle of M4).

How about I suggest some dates: July 23rd
                                                      July 30th
                                                      Aug 13th
                                                      
I cant do the 20th of Aug as it's Elliot's birthday party, but your welcome to come along if you want to.


----------



## trickynic

It would be great to see you all again before I go back to work. If it's a child friendly place then I may bring the Bells (they are a real handful at the mo so not sure) or if DH is off work I can come alone and have a breather. He finishes for school hols on 29th July so after then would be best for me if I am coming alone.


Ooh Claire we just posted at the same time. I could poss to 30th July or 13th Aug


----------



## claire1

I know Elliot is the same, he hates sitting still now.  Nic you must bring the bells, we'll all help.

I'll try and look on line if theres anything around that area.


----------



## kara76

I can't do 23rd but should be good for most other dates. 

I don't want to offend anyone by insisting on child friendly as I know many are still waiting for the dream its just I'm not prepare to travel so far for madam to have a full on strop cause she can't run. Lol


----------



## kara76

If anyone fancies a trip down west we could always do a folly farm meet up lol


----------



## jo1985

there s jump just outside cardiff , lovey indoor play area if any use to u all


----------



## jo1985

o o and cefn mably farm a sort off min folly farm its in st mellons (new port ish area


----------



## Queenie1

would love a meet have missed you all. i can only do the 13th aug as don't get home from spain until 10th. i am happy to meet at a child friendly place. if it could be around bridgend ish area would be great for me.


----------



## claire1

I agree with Kara I don't want to upset anyone or make them feel that they're not welcome to come. If that is the case then maybe we could alternate the venues each month?

I've had a quick look for softplay areas around Bridgend and this is that I've come up with:
*Jungle Jims Play **area *  Open from February till November  Trecco Bay Holiday Park  Porthcawl  CF36 5NG  Tel: 0870 458 6629  *Planet Play *  This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to 11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH 
The Barnyard Marlas Road, Pyle. 
Open Monday - Saturday 10am - 6pm 
Sunday 10am - 4pm 
Soft Play Centre 
For more information phone 01656 744988

Or there's a Rumble in the Jungle in Clydach Vale (which is near Llantristant)
I've never been to these so couldn't comment on what they are like. The other option I can think of is meeting in a community centre?


----------



## Tuckeiller

Hi I am hoping to start treatment in September, and would love to meet up with you all if you don't mind.

I have no special requirements and am happy to go with the flow.  I live near Crosskeys (Newport area).


----------



## Jule

I think I can do all those dates,not that I've checked but generally have nothing on.would be good if it is child friendly place to choose somewhere where we can have a cuppa too and a chat while the children play,especially if new ones coming as we can all discuss our tx cycles and give u support for your coming cycles.
Just to let u know I think all the bridgend soft plays are fine but have been told that the barnyard is not as good as it used to be.I can't personally say as I've never been there but think all the other are fine


----------



## claire1

OK I'm gonna be decisive (but don't blame me if the place is poor  ) How about Planet *play* on the 13th of August

Claire & Elliot.


----------



## kara76

Soz can't make then as birthday on 15th but have a great time


----------



## claire1

How about changing it to the 30th of July then? The dates where only suggestions


----------



## Tuckeiller

Sorry I can't do either dates (family party on the 30th and Wales v England on the 13th).  Maybe next time x  Hope you all have a fab time.


----------



## kara76

I might be able to do the 30th july

Such a shame the meets have gone to pot as they were going for so long with the orginal group. I think lives get busier and travel more tricky not to mention the expense if travelling a long way.


----------



## Jule

I can do 30th july if others can.ill text lisa and see if she can.


----------



## becci1810

hiya all, just wondering, i havent long had my first cycle of ivf, which ended in a BFN but would love to meet up with u all, hopefully to get some advice on where to go from here and hear some of your stories. xxx


----------



## claire1

Hi becci sorry about your bfn, I'm sure you'll get loads of advice off everyone at the meet.  I think we're gonna try and have the next one on the 30th.  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## kara76

We need a list

Where have we decided? Do we have an address?


----------



## claire1

How about Planet *play* on the30th July (don't blame me if the place is poor







). *Planet Play *  This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to 11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH

Claire & Elliot


----------



## kara76

Planet play on the30th July (don't blame me if the place is poor ). Planet Play This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to  11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will  love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb  and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments  area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH  

Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler

Pix if u wana come just yell and I can pick u up


----------



## Jule

Can u add me please someone I don't know how to do it on my phone


----------



## Jule

By the way what time we meeting


----------



## claire1

Planet play on the30th July 12 pm (don't blame me if the place is poor ). Planet Play This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to  11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will  love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb  and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments  area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH  

Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler
Jule, Arron & Holly


----------



## Jule

Thanks claire didn't see time lol


----------



## kara76

Planet play on the30th July 12 pm (don't blame me if the place is poor ). Planet Play This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to  11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will  love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb  and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments  area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH  

Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler
Jule, Arron & Holly
Amanda and sam


----------



## Kitty71

Girls I'm going to say I'll be there (depending on scan) I wish there was a "scared sh*tl*ss" smilie to use   

Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler
Jule, Arron & Holly
Amanda and sam
Kitty

x


----------



## Taffy Girl

I am a "maybe" as we are going to a party on Friday night (boozy and sleepover) and another on Saturday from about 4ish..... so it depends on being not too hungover/able to drive/managing to squeeze everything in. Would love to see you all - its been ages!
x


----------



## jo1985

Can u add me plz on me phone ill come for some cuddles lol


----------



## claire1

Planet play on the30th July 12 pm (don't blame me if the place is poor ). Planet Play This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to  11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will  love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb  and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments  area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH 


Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler
Jule, Arron & Holly
Amanda and sam
Kitty
Jo


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hey ladies i might actually tag along but have any of you been to jump in cardiff think its in llanishen just a suggestion for next time maybe could probley do with a good chat but will see if im feeling less emotional at the time dont wanna break down in front of everyone had a touchy weekend and feel bit useless xx


----------



## becci1810

id love to come, haven't been to one of your meets before,but would love to come for a chat  xxx


----------



## kara76

Ammie sorry to feel your feeling down and emotional. I've been to jump once but cardiff is a long way for me.  

Michelle and steffan coming too


----------



## jo1985

i love jump can get busy though.  if it ok with other i may be bringing my nanny charges as i babysitting for them to go to a wedding that day they are 15 m 3 and 4 years old xx be nice for catch up been a while


----------



## Queenie1

have a great meet girls sorry i won't be there. i hope it goes well so we can have another one in aug so that i will be able to come. would love to see you all again.


----------



## ebonie

Me and jack will be coming along will be lovely to see you all, Its been to long since i have been to a meet xx


----------



## Jule

Lisa and katie also coming


----------



## claire1

Planet play on the30th July 12 pm (don't blame me if the place is poor ). Planet Play This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to  11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will  love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb  and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments  area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH 


Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler
Jule, Arron & Holly
Amanda and sam
Kitty
Jo
Lisa & Katie
Michelle & Stephan
Emma & Jack
Becci


----------



## SarahJaneH

Planet play on the30th July 12 pm (don't blame me if the place is poor ). Planet Play This is a fantastic two tier soft play facility suitable for toddlers to  11 year olds. A height restriction of 1.45m applies. The Children will  love the squishy moon walk, the aerial runaway, ball pool, zig zag climb  and lots more. There is also a separate toddler's area and refreshments  area for parents and supervisors.  Bridgend Recreation Centre  Angel Street  Bridgend  CF31 4AH 


Claire & Elliot
Kara and tyler
Jule, Arron & Holly
Amanda and sam
Kitty
Jo
Lisa & Katie
Michelle & Stephan
Emma & Jack
Becci
Sarah, Dylan and Ioan
Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## kara76

Sorry ladies but I think I'm gona have to pull out . Luke wants us to go to the local carnival and as much as I love u all, I love him more lol

Will make sure I come to next one


----------



## claire1

We're not going either now, as I have an interview on Monday and need to prepare for it.  If I manage to get loads done tonight and tomorrow night then we may come for a little while.  Sorry girls I really want this job, so need to be fully prepared.
Have a good time


----------



## Jule

Just a thought if the older children are not coming should we still go to soft play as there are only 2 children who can play the rest r too young.I don't mind where we go so people say where they prefer to go


----------



## SarahJaneH

I don't mind either, I will go with the flow. If we could guarantee weather (ha ha ha) picnic in a park that had a play area would be nice. If it is dry though hopefully the soft play place will be quiet!


----------



## Jule

I've just come to another little place a cafe and soft play,sensory room with textures and lights for babies its really nice we can have coffee and sandwiches.its at the pencoed turnoff junction 35 we cna come in free if we r a group or a £1
Address is 1 verlands court its called the honey pot postcide cf35 6ja.webpage www.jo-benson-davidson.co.uk


----------



## Jule

Let me know what u think.otherwise there is bryngarw country park close by for outdoor


----------



## SarahJaneH

the honeypot looks nice Jule and looks like it would cater for all, what do others think?


----------



## Jule

If we choose this place I can text amanda and lisa and let them know its nice for the girls who are trying so we can have a chat
I could ask them to save us a table if we definately came here


----------



## SarahJaneH

Here's the latest list of who is coming as far as I know. Is everyone ok with a change of venue? Post if its a problem. Address is 1 verlands court its called the honey pot postcide cf35 6ja.webpage www.jo-benson-davidson.co.uk off Junction 35 Pencoed. Look forward to meeting you Becci and seeing everyone else again, it's been ages since my last meet. Anyone else fancy coming?
Jule, Arron & Holly
Amanda and sam
Kitty
Jo
Lisa & Katie
Emma & Jack
Becci
Sarah, Dylan and Ioan


----------



## Jule

See u all later.ill ring and see if they can keep a table for us


----------



## Jule

Just rang up I reserved a table for 8 of us.I said they may be more but the table extends so it'll be fine.see u all soon


----------



## jo1985

Ladies I am so sorry that I,was not there and gutted to as I wanted som cwtches but work got cancelled last min so went wedding dress shopping and was there ages next thing it was2 pm and it wud take 40 min to get there . Soz next time defo as I enjoy the meets


----------



## Jule

Shame few of u missed it but lovely to see the people who were there today.

We have set another date for sept 10th.its gonna be margam park and people will need to bring their own picnics but if the weather is poor (one of us local ones will post on the morning.if the weather is bad we thought we would go to the same place as today.

Names below
Jule,aaron,holly
Lisa and katie
Amanda and sam
Sarah ioan and dylan


----------



## kara76

I'm pretty sure I can make the next one but waiting to hear a christening date so will let u know.

Hope u all enjoyed


----------



## claire1

We have set another date for sept 10th.its gonna be margam park and people will need to bring their own picnics but if the weather is poor (one of us local ones will post on the morning.if the weather is bad we thought we would go to the same place as today.

Names below
Jule,aaron,holly
Lisa and katie
Amanda and sam
Sarah ioan and dylan
Claire & Elliot (providing I'm not working)


----------



## jo1985

In away on hols that el gutted soz x


----------



## Kitty71

Ladies sorry I missed the meet.

My head's in bits at the moment and I completely forgot until the afternoon.

Will try for the next one though, lots of new babies to meet


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - sorry I missed the meet. TBH I completely forgot to check this thread for the next date and didn't even realise it was on! I ended up at the Big Cheese in Caerphilly that day which was a massive mistake with 2 little ones in the scorching heat and crowds but nevermind. I have put the next one in my diary. DH will probably come along aswell if that's ok as we will prob visit my parents afterwards in Swansea. Looking forward to it.

We have set another date for sept 10th.its gonna be margam park and people will need to bring their own picnics but if the weather is poor (one of us local ones will post on the morning.if the weather is bad we thought we would go to the same place as today.

Names below
Jule,aaron,holly
Lisa and katie
Amanda and sam
Sarah ioan and dylan
Claire & Elliot (providing I'm not working)
Trickynic and The Baby Bells


----------



## Vixxx

I'm hoping to come but it will depend on where it is and if I can get myself plus 2 (or 3 as will probably have to bring DS1) there.  

We have set another date for sept 10th.its gonna be margam park and people will need to bring their own picnics but if the weather is poor (one of us local ones will post on the morning.if the weather is bad we thought we would go to the same place as today.

Names below
Jule,aaron,holly
Lisa and katie
Amanda and sam
Sarah ioan and dylan
Claire & Elliot (providing I'm not working)
Trickynic and The Baby Bells
Vixxx, Thomas and Alys and maybe DS1!


----------



## kara76

Gutted I won't make this now as tyler has hand, foor and mouth and its highly contagious


----------



## jo1985

enjoy the meet ladies soz wont be there but ill be sunning it up in gran canaria in 30 degrees heat lol xx


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

What are we doing about the meet tomorrow, as the weather is forcast as rain.  Do we want to postpone it or go somewhere else?  I'm happy with either.  

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Jule

I think we said we would go to the same place as last meet in pencoed.its a nice place with sensory room and soft play for toddlers.iwill have to let u know if I can come as we r still in hosp.


----------



## Vixxx

I'm still hoping to come if it's still on - and if there's likely to be an extra pair of hands for feeding and cuddles!  But wouldn't want to risk outdoors with this weather.  Jule - didn't you book a table or somthing last time?  Should we do that again if we can get an idea of numbers?


----------



## claire1

OK shall we say the place in Pencoed then? The Honeypot 1 verlands court cf35 6ja.webpage www.jo-benson-davidson.co.uk

Claire & Elliot


----------



## Vixxx

That's good for me.  Are the others on the list (or not!) still up for it?  Come on girls     !


----------



## trickynic

What time is the meet tomorrow? I'm going to have to see how the babies are as they are still ill and Evan in particular is still very cranky. Would love to come though.


----------



## claire1

Sorry ladies

We're gonna have to give it a miss, my parents have come down and kidnapped Elliot   .  Their away next week so they wanted to spend time with him before they go.  

Shall we postpone it till next Sat?  How is that for everyone?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie as we are only just back from hols. I'm really sorry but I am going to have to give tomorrow a miss. I think it was a bit ambitious thinking I'd come the day after getting back, but if our journey had been better I'd be up for it, as it was we hit lots of traffic jams on the m-way back from Devon and another 3 hours in the car will be a bit much tomorrow :-( Hope to make it next time and catch up with you all xxx

Oh, Claire, just seen your post, sounds like postponing might be best if not many can go. I can't do next weekend, but any time other than 8th Oct is good for me.


----------



## Jule

I can't make it tom as aaron is staying in hosp for 7-10 days which is gutting for us because we had our 1st family holiday booked for a long wkend nxt wkend and so we may not be able to go on that either (
If the date is after next weekend I may be able to make it.ill text lisa and amanda and tell them its off as neither are looking on here I don't think


----------



## claire1

I can do the following dates: 17th, 8th, 15th, 22nd.


----------



## Vixxx

I can do one of 17 or 18 Sept - but sure which yet - and Oct 1, 2, maybe 8, 22 and 23.


----------



## claire1

We have arranged another date as the last meet got cancelled.

8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at 1 pm.  All welcome   

Claire & Elliot


----------



## Jule

Ill be there please can someone add me.also where is jump?


----------



## Jule

Can u add lisa and katie too please


----------



## LJE

Hi all, yes we will be there.


----------



## claire1

We have arranged another date as the last meet got cancelled.

8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at 1 pm Parc Ty Glas, Llanishen, Cardiff, CF14 5DU, . All welcome









Claire & Elliot Jule, Holly & Arron
Lisa & Katie


----------



## Vixxx

Don't suppose 12 noon is an option rather than 1pm?  I really want to come but am due to be elsewhere at 2.30pm...?


----------



## claire1

Yeah I'm OK with 12pm, might be a bit quieter around that time.  Look forward to seeing you


----------



## Jule

I'm free all day so that fine.wow that's only nxt sat.how exciting to be having another meet


----------



## kara76

I don't think I can make this one


----------



## Queenie1

8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at 1 pm Parc Ty Glas, Llanishen, Cardiff, CF14 5DU, .  All welcome

Claire & Elliot 
Jule, Holly & Arron
Lisa & Katie
Queenie & bumps


----------



## Vixxx

Please note change of time - it's now at 12 (not 1pm)!

Saturday 8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at *12 noon* Parc Ty Glas, Llanishen, Cardiff, CF14 5DU. All welcome

Claire & Elliot 
Jule, Holly & Arron
Lisa & Katie
Queenie & bumps 
Vixxx, Alys and Thomas and maybe DS1


----------



## Sam76

Please note change of time - it's now at 12 (not 1pm)!

Saturday 8th of Oct at Jump in Cardiff at *12 noon* Parc Ty Glas, Llanishen, Cardiff, CF14 5DU. All welcome

Claire & Elliot 
Jule, Holly & Arron
Lisa & Katie
Queenie & bumps 
Vixxx, Alys and Thomas and maybe DS1 
Sam, Evan and Cari (provided DH can look at buggy before we come - think I might have a puncture!)


----------



## Jule

Is this the list or is anyone else coming?

Looking forward to seeing u all tom.feeding time will be due when I arrive so good timing for me


----------



## claire1

Yeah Jule we're still planning on coming, hopefully my car will be ready in time.  I'm gonna have to get something for Elliot to eat when we're there too.  I'm sure there'll be loads there to help.

Looking forward to catching up


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone.

great to see everyone today at the meet, had a lovely time, seeing all these babies i now can't wait  to meet my little ones.

sam so glad you came and your little ones where lovely and i enjoyed my cwtches with them both.

jules lovely to see you can't believe how lovely your two are. lovely to have a cwtch with holly hopefully will get one off aaron next time.

claire, elliot, lisa, katie, vixx and thomas great to see you all.


----------



## Jule

Lovely to see everyone today had a lovely time and it was so nice to meet cari and evan for the 1st time.queenie you are looking blooming and so happy 
Katie was so happy to be there and seemed to have lots of fun and elliot wow haven't u grown and chnaged.claire he is a proper little boy now.vixx u looked really well and lovely to meet thomas next time hopefully we will get to chat for longer.

We thought about another date to meet of 12th november (sat) at the place in pencoed


----------



## claire1

Lovely to catch up with everyone.  Sorry we couldn't stay longer, but Elliot was really tired, he was sleeping before we got to the tax office.

Everyone looked great and babies coming along lovely.

We're OK for the next one


----------



## Queenie1

is the meet still going ahead also where are we meeting.


----------



## Jule

Yes queenie I'm assuming it is.if someone on pc put my name down ill be there.I think we said pencoed$honey pot I think its called it was where we went before


----------



## Queenie1

next meet saturday 12th November at honey pot in pencoed at 12.00 noon. 

All Welcome.

1. Jule, Aaron & Holly
2. Queenie & Bumps
3. Claire & Elliot


----------



## Sam76

next meet saturday 12th November at honey pot in pencoed at 12.00 noon. 

All Welcome.

1. Jule, Aaron & Holly
2. Queenie & Bumps
3. Claire & Elliot
4. Sam, Evan and Cari (it's FIL's birthday so hoping to come unless something is planned for us during daytime!)


----------



## Queenie1

just thought i would bump this up. any one else coming along. everyone is welcome. 

would love to see some more faces there. 

next meet saturday 12th November at honey pot in pencoed at 12.00 noon. 

All Welcome.

1. Jule, Aaron & Holly
2. Queenie & Bumps
3. Claire & Elliot
4. Sam, Evan and Cari (it's FIL's birthday so hoping to come unless something is planned for us during daytime!)


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all, sorry can't make this one as going up north for my cousins wedding. Hope to see you all at some point soon x


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies

Sorry now cant make this one, as I have to cover sickness in work   .  Hope you have a good time


----------



## kara76

I can't make this as I'm going drifting for the first time this year.

Will miss ya all


----------



## Jule

Lisa and katie also coming.


----------



## Queenie1

hi

can anyone tell me the postcode for the honey pot so i can aa route planner it. thanks


----------



## Jule

1 verlands court Cf35 6ja.
R we still meeting at 12?


----------



## Sam76

I'm so, so sorry girls but I can't make it today   

Our oldest cat is not very well at all. He's been to the vets quite a few times this week and has a lot of fluid on his lungs.
We need to keep a close eye on him and I need to help Math give him his antibiotics. Hope you have a lovely meet and look forward to catching up again. 

Queenie - was really looking forward to seeing your bump - hope the three of you are doing well x
Big hugs to Aaron, Holly and Katie from Evan and Cari xx


----------



## Queenie1

sam so sorry to hear your cat is not well hope he recovers well. will miss you and cari and evan. hope to see you soon. 

claire hope you don't have to work to hard today hope to see you at the next meet. 

see you later jule and lisa.


----------



## Vixxx

Just wanted to say lovely to see everyone today and a great big thank you to you all for all the help with my howling pair...

Of course, as soon as I got them in the car they were asleep.  Alys has just woken and Tom is still sleeping.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jule

Lovely to see u vixx don't worry we each take our turns with crying babies  glad they r settled now.hope u can make the nxt meet.

Queenie u r looking lovely and the bump has grown since we saw u last,glad all is going well.hope to get to see u before u have the babies.

Lisa lovely to see u and katie and katie aaron and holly loved seeing u 

Andi lovely to see u and caitlyn and sam.lovely cwtches from caitlyn 

We had a chat and thought maybe the nxt meet could be nearer the girls who come from newport/abergavenny and thought maybe we could meet in cwmbran nxt and were thinking of the 1st 2 wks in jan.just thought it was a bit far for queenie and sam to come esp if everyone that was cming is coming from that end of the m4.if west wales girls are coming though could do bridgend.


----------



## ANDI68

Great to meet you today Vixx, on our first twin group playgroup meet Sam cried almost the whole time and I couldn't console him, they all have their days.
Jule, I think Caitlyn enjoyed her cwtches too ... she loves attention.
Lisa, Katie is growing up so fast.
Sarah, what a blooming mum to be  enjoy as it will soon be over


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

had a great time at the meet yesterday. 

andi great to see you and meet your little ones

jule thanks for staying with me at the end. great to see you again and chat and have cwtches with your two

lisa and katie great to see you both

vixx lovely to see you and your two. 

hope to make the next meet especially if its in cwmbran hopefully my two will still be still snuggled up inside me.


----------



## kara76

Ladies

13th dec noon onwards, meet up at soft play tbc in bridgend

Be there or be square

Kara and tyler


----------



## claire1

Sorry cant make it as I'm in work that day, and there's no chance of using a holiday as we're too short of staff.  Would have loved to catch up with everyone before Christmas.

Hope you all have a great time


----------



## kara76

Claire is coming after work at option?


----------



## claire1

Might be, but I wont get there till 5pm at the earliest. 

Never mind will try the next and make the next one


----------



## Jule

Ill be there,got my playgroup xmas party until 12 so can meet about 12.30.there r a couple of soft plays in bridgend.there is millies madhouse where u went before which may be a bit far out or there is one in bridgend town which would be closer called once upon a playtime.I don't know address but can find out.


----------



## kara76

Date change ladies

6th dec at noon location at soft play in bridgend tbc

Kara and tyler


----------



## Jule

Ill be there


----------



## Vixxx

I'd like to come if I can but probably only worth it if there is a baby area, so please can you let us know if the chosen venue has one? Thanks and hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## claire1

Sorry can't make that day either.  I'm off on the Wednesday, but I know that I wont be able to change my day off.

Have a good time though


----------



## Jule

Vixx it is a soft play for older children but there is a smaller area for small children and a lot of people go in there on the mats with their babies.that's if we chose once upon a playtime.
If I remember from when I've been before u don't pay for babies either


----------



## kara76

Shall we say once upon a time then?

Amanda and sam are coming and pix


----------



## SarahJaneH

Count me in ladies


----------



## kara76

6th december
[email protected] upon a playtime bridgend

Add your names ladies

1. Kara and tyler
2. Pix and bump
3. Jule, holly and aaron
4. Amanda and sam 
5. Sarah, ioan and dylan


----------



## Sam76

6th december
[email protected] upon a playtime bridgend

Add your names ladies

1. Kara and tyler
2. Pix and bump
3. Jule, holly and aaron
4. Amanda and sam 
5. Sarah, ioan and dylan
6. Sam, evan and cari


----------



## kara76

Is everyone looking forward to the meet next week?

I so can't wait to see everyone


----------



## claire1

Ladies I might be able to join you, if I can wangle half day.

If not hope you have a great time


----------



## Taffy Girl

Can me and Teeny come too?   Pwetty please x


----------



## Jule

Ooh looks like a few of us how exciting 

I just looked up address on internet and its ogmore terrace,bridgend cf31 1su its behind the railway station


----------



## kara76

6th december
[email protected] upon a playtime bridgend

Add your names ladies

1. Kara and tyler
2. Pix and bump
3. Jule, holly and aaron
4. Amanda and sam 
5. Sarah, ioan and dylan
6. Sam, evan and cari
7. Claire and elliot
8. Taffy and morgan
9. Andi, caitlyn and sam
10. Moth and carli
11. Miriam and maia
12. Ebonie (jack?)

Turning into a biggy girls hehe

Lots of oldies ( oldies as in old meets not age lol)


----------



## PixTrix

Oo looking forward to seeing you all, looking like a great meet. Thanks for the lift Kara :O)


----------



## kara76

Pix it will be great to have u ride shot gun with me lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol I'll make sure I take my anti-sickness so don't have to bring a bucket!!


----------



## kara76

I don't mind if u need a bucket lol


----------



## trickynic

I actually have had to book 6th Dec off work because I have to wait in for a bed delivery. If it arrives in the morning I'll try to make the meet. Looks like loads of us are going, I'd be gutted to miss it.


----------



## Vixxx

I'd like to come - if you'll have us after the racket my two made last time    - and if they are well enough (both been poorly with bronchiolitis this last week)...
6th december
[email protected] upon a playtime bridgend

Add your names ladies

1. Kara and tyler
2. Pix and bump
3. Jule, holly and aaron
4. Amanda and sam 
5. Sarah, ioan and dylan
6. Sam, evan and cari
7. Claire and elliot
8. Taffy and morgan
9. Andi, caitlyn and sam
10. Moth and carli
11. Miriam and maia
12. Ebonie (jack?)
13.
14. Vixxx, Alys and Thomas


----------



## Queenie1

i'm absoulutely gutted i can't come to the meet, especially as there are so many going and some oldies as well lol. i have work and a consultant app that day. have a good meet all


----------



## PixTrix

I am gutted Queenie, it would be so lovely to see you. What time is your consultant appoint? Can it be an all day cons appoint so you can have the whole day off and join us!


----------



## kara76

Queenie I'm so gutted too. I would suggest to not go to work that day lol

We must sort a meet when u can come.


----------



## Queenie1

i so wish i could but work is so busy with xmas so near now. 

will you say hi to everyone from me. ages since i have seen some of the ladies

at moment sat and sun are the best days for me to meet until i finish work for xmas.


----------



## miriam7

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## kara76

Queenie we will sort something for after crimbo

Miriam so looking forward to seeing you

Hey girls its the eve of the meet hehe I'm excited


----------



## Vixxx

What a fabulous meet up!!!

Lovely to see everyone and the babes and toddlies.  And thanks to everyone who helped with Alys and Thomas.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Jule

Ditto vixx it was a great meet and so many of us there.we haven't had such a big meet for a long time.lovely to meet all the new babies and see all the other babies. big thanks to pix holly and aaron enjoyed their cwtches.you are looking really well even though u been unwell and the bump looks fab xx


----------



## kara76

Ladies how lovely to see you all.

I'm shattered now lol. Tyler is hyper and we had such a lovely day. Great company and so so lush to see everyone with their little miracles.

Miriam I think tyler now needs an ipad hehe


----------



## Sam76

Lovely lovely lovely meet  brilliant to see everyone!

We all had a great time and are ready for bed (well, Evan and Cari already asleep but mummy could do with a snooze


----------



## trickynic

So sorry I missed it but my bed wasn't delivered until 1pm   . Sounds like you had an awesome time.


----------



## Jule

I will upload the pics from today to ******** tom and then pix pretty please can u put them on here please.


----------



## PixTrix

what a lovely meet, I really enjoyed myself and all the cwtches and bump rubs. 

Sure can Jule


----------



## Ravan

what a fantastic meet,it was great to see so many there and looking around at you all made me smile coz we've come a long way......and got our dream   Must do it again soon.


----------



## kara76

Anyone up for a meet up in the next couple of weeks before pix and queenie pop?

Thinking week day at soft play in bridgend like before


----------



## Ravan

works for me,just say when x


----------



## claire1

Sounds good.  I'm free Thurs, and Friday next week if thats any good.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Jule

I am free every wed and fri mornings.I have twim group fri afternoon but could miss it for a meet


----------



## PixTrix

yay sounds good to me. We can get that bump to bump rub and photo Queenie! Got scan and cons on Wed, don't think there anything else next week


----------



## kara76

I can't do fridays boo boo so how about a day from mon to thursday week commencing 16th?


----------



## claire1

I can only do the Thursday of that week (poss could do the Monday of that week at a push depending on workload).


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

meet sounds good but the sooner the better for me as i don't think soon i will be travelling far. at the moment dh and my parents won't let me go driving far now on my own. so a monday or friday is probably best for me as i could possible ask my dad to drive me to the meet. then parents can go off shopping and come back and pick me up.


----------



## kara76

The only fri I have off is 27th which is a while off otherwise its a tue wed or thur as I work mon and fri. Looks like this is gona be tricky lol


----------



## Queenie1

go for a mid week day then as soon as we can and i will see if my dad can get day off from work. he is the boss so fingers crossed.


----------



## Queenie1

go for a mid week day then as soon as we can and i will see if my dad can get day off from work. he is the boss so fingers crossed.
i would prefer the sooner the better don't want to be travelling too far later on as it won't be long for me soon.


----------



## claire1

Kara it is gonna be tricky to organise a meet.  I can only do the 12th, 13th, 16th and 19th, (which are days in the week) I'm around most weekends, but know that doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## kara76

19th or 21st could work


----------



## ammiebabes1920

ladies we are having a get togther if anyone wnats to pop along on the 4th february at 1pm at  harvester sarn services bridgend for anyone who is wanting a chat about treatment etc etc


----------



## kara76

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler


----------



## Jule

Sorry I can't make it which is gutting but I'm back in work now so the only days ill be able to make from now on is wed or fri


----------



## Queenie1

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler 
2. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)

won't be able to stay too long as my dad is gonna bring me down and he will be on his own and will wait for me hopefully there will be somewhere near he can go for a coffee to wait. 


jule sorry to hear you can't make it. hope to see you soon.


----------



## Jule

Queenie once upon a playtime is in town centre so he can go for a coffee in town there are plenty of places even asda is just up the rd


----------



## kara76

Ohh asda? Does it have a clothing department?


----------



## Queenie1

thanks jule thats will be great for him.


----------



## Jule

Yes upstairs with the cafe.
When he drops u off queenie tell him to go straight up the hill to the lights.continue straight at the lights and at the next set of lights he needs to turn right.he will come to lights quite quickly so get in right lane to turn right into asda he won't miss it.or he can walk from once upon a playtine but it is a bit hilly cause there is a quicker way to walk


----------



## Queenie1

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler 
2. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)

thought i would bump this up. anyone else joining us.


----------



## trickynic

Gutted - I would have been able to make this one if it wasn't for the pox!!


----------



## ANDI68

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler 
2. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)
3. Andi with Sam & Caitlyn


----------



## claire1

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler 
2. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)
3. Andi with Sam & Caitlyn
4. Claire & Elliot


----------



## Vixxx

We might come - I'd like to but we've been having a bit of a strange (bad) time with (not) sleeping and unexplained crying (almost constant night-time howling) for the last week or two, so finding it difficult to plan anything...

  Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler 
2. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)
3. Andi with Sam & Caitlyn
4. Claire & Elliot 
5. Vixxx with Alys and Thomas ?

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## kara76

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Kara and tyler 
2. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)
3. Andi with Sam & Caitlyn
4. Claire & Elliot 
5. Vixxx with Alys and Thomas ?
6 amanda and sam ( for an hour)
7 pix and almost due bump

Vixx fingers crossed things settle and you come. Teething?


----------



## Sam76

would really like to come (kara thanks v much for text   ) but my back is knackered at the mo (slipped in the garden and jarred it about 10 days ago and doesn't seem to be getting any better). Getting all the stuff - and babies! - out to the car, driving for a couple of hours and getting pushchair up and down could be tricky and I don't want to risk making my back any worse (what a moaner eh!). Fingers crossed, it'll be better and we can come - hooray. Hope to be adding our names in the next couple of days....


----------



## Vixxx

Kara - no idea what it's all about.  Until recently our only sleep problem was that they only nap for 30mins at a time. Fine morning and evening at this age but they still need a lot longer over lunch, so we are walking them in the buggy for 2 hours over lunch to try and get them in the habit of a long nap then.  The recent problem is that for the last week or so they have both been really unsettled between going down at 7.15pm ish until the 1030 feed and a bit during the night too. .  They settle ok then wake and howl every 20 mins or so.  No idea why but wonder if it could be related to digestion as have started to give tea.


----------



## kara76

Vixx have things settled down?

Is everyone still coming tomorrow?


----------



## kara76

Ladies amandas name needs to come off the list and so does mine

I'm gutted but tyler has a high temp and has developed a few spots on her tummy so don't wana put anyone at risk. Gutted. Totally poo timing


----------



## Queenie1

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)
2. Andi with Sam & Caitlyn
3. Claire & Elliot 
4. Vixxx with Alys and Thomas ?
5. pix and almost due bump

oh no kara sorry to hear that i hope the spots come to nothing. will miss you, tyler, amanda and sam. 

Is everyone else still coming.


----------



## Vixxx

So sorry girls, but I don't think we're going to make it.  It's still all over the shop here with the sleeping   .  Hope you have a good meet and that we can make the next one.


----------



## claire1

Sorry Girls we cant make it either.  I've been around some nasty things in workthis week, and don't want to risk passing it on to anyone.  

Sorry, hope you have a good meet.


----------



## Queenie1

Meet thursday 19th jan

Once upon a play time, bridgend

1130 - noon ish

1. Queenie and bumps (as long as twins haven't made an appearance lol)
2. Andi with Sam & Caitlyn
3. pix and almost due bump

this meet is getting smaller and smaller. lol


----------



## claire1

Sorry really wanted to come, as we couldn't make the last one as I was working.  I've even had to send Elliot up to my parents as I don't want him to catch what I've been around this week.


----------



## Queenie1

no worries. hope your feeling better soon claire

vixxx i hope the sleeping gets better for you.


----------



## Queenie1

just to let you all know pix and i are meeting today at

Harvester at 12.00 at sarn services if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## Jule

Pix and queenie what a shame only the 2 of u.how was it did u compare bumps?hope u had a nice chat and catch up


----------



## kara76

We will sort another meet soon. Just think the next one pix will have baby hehehehehehehehhehe queenie u can wait abit lol


----------



## kara76

Should have my new rotas soon and hope to sort a date out.

Is everyone interested in a get together in pembrokeshire once weather gets better? Folly farm would be fun


----------



## kara76

22nd feb 1130- noon

Once upon a playtime. Bridgend

1. Kara and tyler moo


----------



## Jule

Can u add me holly and aaron please


----------



## kara76

22nd feb 1130- noon

Once upon a playtime. Bridgend

1. Kara and tyler moo 
2. Jule, holly and aaron


----------



## claire1

Sorry cant make it as I'm working that day


----------



## kara76

22nd feb 1130- noon

Once upon a playtime. Bridgend

1. Kara and tyler moo 
2. Jule, holly and aaron
3. Ravan and sam


----------



## SarahJaneH

22nd feb 1130- noon

Once upon a playtime. Bridgend

1. Kara and tyler moo 
2. Jule, holly and aaron
3. Ravan and sam 
4. Sarah, Dylan and Ioan


----------



## Jule

My friend emily is also coming with alexis


----------



## kara76

22nd feb 1130- noon

Once upon a playtime. Bridgend

1. Kara and tyler moo 
2. Jule, holly and aaron
3. Ravan and sam 
4. Sarah, Dylan and Ioan
5. Emily and alexis

Looking forward to this ladies

Claire sorry your gona miss it. Work gets in the way


----------



## kara76

I might have to cancel coming. I'm waiting for an emergency appointment and this cyst is giving me a lot of pain


----------



## claire1

Kara work does get in the way, especially when you work full time.  Hopefully will be able to make the next, have a good time


----------



## Jule

Just checking we r all still on for tom?


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm ok for tomorrow but happy to postpone if others can't make it


----------



## Jule

I'm ok too and emily ravan u still coming?any one else coming?


----------



## kara76

Enjoy ladies. Gutted I'm gona miss it


----------



## Jule

Just wondering as babies and toddlers shall we go to the honeypot in pencoed as its expanded there now and they have another room there.up to u I don't mind but thought it be more suitable


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

thought i would arrange a meet near my way for anyone who would like to join me.

wednesday 21st march at 12.00 noon at
Cheeky monkeys in cwmbran.

1. Queenie, Suzie & Emma
2. Jule, Holly & Aaron


----------



## kara76

How far is it from bridgend in time hun?


----------



## ammiebabes1920

hehe depends how fast you drive kara i would say from junction 35ish your looking at about 30-40 mins xx if that


----------



## Jule

Is anyone else gonna meet or is it just me and queenie just so we know to arrange maybe different venue/time


----------



## kara76

Hello ladies

Time we sorted a meet up. Shall we aim for a wednesday in june in bridgend or does anyone fancy taking a trip west for a folly farm meet?
I might even be able to sort some free tickets depending on numbers

Now the weather is improving( or not lol) weekends at soft play will become a good option too if that suits better.

I haven't meet queenies girls yet and I can't wait too. Would be lush to see how all the other babies and toddlers have grown too


----------



## jo1985

would love to meet up with all u ladies n babies but week days r out for me i work monday to fri 8-6 . x


----------



## claire1

I agree Jo, I'm Mond-Friday most weeks too   .  Thats the joys of working full time unfortunately.


----------



## kara76

wish i had a mon to fri job lol.

im willing to do a weekend too, Whatever suits as long as im not working of couse........workgets in the way boo


----------



## jo1985

I'll swap jobs with u Kara u can my monsters 3 kids under 5 for 48 hours a week n ill do ur job . Lol


----------



## kara76

Jo being a mum is 24hrs a day as you will find out soon enough. Work is a rest mind you fair play looking after 3 must be hard work


----------



## jo1985

my work aint a rest its more a workout lol but love it they good kids most off times xx


----------



## Queenie1

looking forward to meeting up hope the meet is soon. any day suits me.


----------



## kara76

Really was hoping to get bridgend way in june but don't think I can. I'm skint basically.

Don't know it is a good idea but how about a meet every 3 months of say a certain sat or sun so most people can come. Might be easier to get bigger meets if only once every 3months.


----------



## kara76

Having a bit of a meet up 25th july in carmarthen if anyone fancies it


----------



## kara76

Anyone fancy a folly farm meet up one wednesday in august?


----------



## claire1

Sorry we wont be able to make it, as I'm not working so many weekends now, to have a day off in the week.  And the only weds I have off during August is Elliot's birthday and we have things planned.  Hope you have a good time though


----------



## kara76

Claire would u come if it were a weekend day?


----------



## kara76

Can I suggest an end of sept, beginning oct meet?

Would a saturday be best for most people?

We so so need a get together


----------



## jo1985

Ooo hopefully baby bean b ere by en x


----------



## kara76

Right ladies

Who fancys a meet up. Sat 20 or 27th oct?

Reply asap


----------



## kara76

Thinking soft play in bridgend


----------



## ammiebabes1920

i can give a def on the meet come the 15th of october but would need hubby to drive me as dont fit behind the sterring wheel very well now and wouldnt be comfortable driving that far xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry kara, can't do either of those, but would love a meet up some time with you all x


----------



## Jule

omg here  i am posting after such a long time.I can do either of those dates or can do most others too.be gt to see everyone


----------



## jo1985

I'm free any sat x


----------



## kara76

Ok lovely ladies. Due to poor response. I think maybe set a november date and make it out festive meet up? It will have to be soft play, that one is bridgend was fab once in went queit.

Local ladies any suggestions on venues.

If more what to go with oct date speak up now please.


----------



## Queenie1

20th good for me and possibly should be able to do 27th as well x


----------



## Taffy Girl

I could do 20th or 27th October..... November we are away from 17-25th so wouldnt be able to make it then. 
Would be really lovely to see everyone x


----------



## kara76

Ok so start or end nov good?

Will post date asap


----------



## jo1985

Has a date been set for meet up yet ladies xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

will be very interested ladies let me know a date and i will arrange to have the car


----------



## Lady J

Hi All, does this group still run and meet up? Also can you join if your only having DIUI? I'd love to meet people I could chat with.

 xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920

Hi lady j of course you can join im not sure what the ladies are planning next but your very mucb welcome to come along


----------



## Lady J

Hi ammiebabes1920, thanks for your reply, that's great I will keep my eyes peeled for the next meet up xx


----------



## Wiz4

Hi Ladies, 

I am currently awaiting my NHS cycle in Cardiff after a failed cycle at LWC, Cardiff. Meeting sounds like a great idea, do you still arrange them? Where do you usually meet? 

I am from the Newport/Monmouthshire side of Cardiff. It would be great to meet and get to know you all. 

Xx


----------



## Mollywally

Hi, I'd b interested in meeting up. I'm starting a nhs cycle APril/May.  I live in N. Cardiff..


----------

